# Favorite male names?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I am bored haha and talking to a girlfriend about male names. So what would you name your boy and what are some of your favorite male names?

My top favorite three:
Nathan
Ryan
Bryan

I also like:
Keith
Andrew
Nick
Matt (not Matthew)
Justin

Some other ones I don't mind:
Sean
Jeffrey
Brandon
Jeremy


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I like names that would cause any potential children to hate me, namely;


Solomon
Amos
Ulric
Darwin
Iestyn
 Ephraim
So rather than have many a potential "why did couldn't you call me Tom?!" arguments I'll keep these names for future animals :boogie.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I knew a guy in grade school name Darwin. I don't like that name plus he's an ***.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> I knew a guy in grade school name Darwin. I don't like that name plus he's an ***.


Ha, brilliant. Yeah, it's not a name many people think of as lovely. Far better to keep it for a dog who'll only get called Stinky anyway.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm digging the name Joel right now. You get a cookie if you know where my inspiration is from.

Beyond that I like the names Jace and Jason. Not that these names would be fitted to a son I may have though. To be honest, I only have a fondness for a handful of normal names before my taste get weird.



Parsnip said:


> I like names that would cause any potential children to hate me, namely;
> 
> 
> Solomon
> ...


I think all of those are cool names. There is something deep and powerful about them.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Oliver, Isaac, Daniel, Elijah and Francis (in that order)


----------



## Andyroo (Sep 10, 2013)

Charles, bob, Jim Jones...haha. Would most likely go with Charles if I had to name someone, but the other names I do also like a lot and I think they have a good ring to them.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

If I have a boy I want to name him Elliot


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Dick McBalls.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Logan
Connor
Tristan
Chris (just because it's my boyfriend's name :b)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A lot of guys named Bruno or Thiago are hot. I kissed quite a few Brunos.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Lucas. We don't really get that many over here.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Not expecting my name to come up in this thread, but one time in HS this girl told me that she liked my name and if she ever had a son she'd give him the same name. Was she flirting with me? 

Anyways, I've always liked the name Eric


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Samuel,Tobias,Lukas,Will,Bill.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I've had a big thing for J-names for over 10 years...

Joel, Jae/Jay, Joseph


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Chris (just because it's my boyfriend's name :b)


Haha, I know who that is


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

Mordecai and Charles. If I ever have a boy I'd like to name him mordecai and give him a Mohawk lol.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Väinö.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Here are a few random ones:

Levi, Lucca, Leo.
Joe, Ben, Chris (a bit overused, granted)


----------



## willhelmscream (Aug 27, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Dick McBalls.


Harry Balls.

..but in all seriousness though, I like the name Timothy


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

willhelmscream said:


> Harry Balls.
> 
> ..but in all seriousness though, I like the name Timothy


:b

I kinda like Tiberious, Claude and Eric as names.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Uhm. I like... Felix, Frej, Love, Erik, Alexander...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Haha, I know who that is


Orly? :b


----------



## StayTrueToYou (Aug 30, 2013)

Toufik Benedictus Hinn


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

denzel demetrius isaac


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

StayTrueToYou said:


> Toufik Benedictus Hinn


Sorry, I laughed. I can't pronounce those lol.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

No one has said my name :cry


----------



## Onimaru (Jun 2, 2013)

Mordecai, Jericho, Zed, Sven, Marco...Jack

random names hahah


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

h00dz said:


> No one has said my name :cry


What is it?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> What is it?


I don't really like the idea of putting my name out there on a public forum :afr

It's super duper awesome though !


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

John :wink


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

h00dz said:


> I don't really like the idea of putting my name out there on a public forum :afr
> 
> It's super duper awesome though !


Don't worry I'm the same way. Can you PM me? I won't say it in public don't worry. I remember talking to you through PM before too.


----------



## StayTrueToYou (Aug 30, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> Sorry, I laughed. I can't pronounce those lol.


Toufik is pronounced Too-fick. That name is actually the name of a ridicuous fake miracle healer that I make fun of. Try to watch this without laughing:


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Mayavan, Senduran, James (favourites); Niklaus, Niall, Mikael, Luka.

I'm fond of certain sounds (hence, the trends).


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I've always thought that January is the best possible male name. I have a feeling any future child of mine would disagree, though.

More realistically, I really like Aaron, Luke, Liam and Ryan. Isaac and Eli are cool on the super-Biblical front, and I like August as well. If I was a guy named August, I'd feel like a Roman Emperor.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I think Jax ( short for Jackson, and from the SOA character Jax Teller) is cool.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

anderson


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Awe come on ladies, what's wrong with the name Ben? :roll


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Charlie
Nathan
Julian
Isaac
Cole
Nolan
Bradley
Liam
Theo
Xavier


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Collin, Chase, Dominick, Cory, Quentin


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ben12 said:


> Awe come on ladies, what's wrong with the name Ben? :roll


Maybe we should start a "favorite female names" thread, right? :yes A cousin of mine has a son named Benjamin.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Charlie
> Nathan
> Julian
> Isaac
> ...


Yeah, Liam is nice.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

If I ever had a male child I would like to name him Nathan. It's a very nice name, and the name of my best and only childhood friend who died when we were 14.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Charles/Charlie, William, Daniel, Owen, Jack, James, Andrew, Ronan, Connor, Nicholas....I could keep going, but I'll stop here.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

^Oooo, thanks for reminding me. Rowan is another name I must remember if I ever have a son. Also Layne, in honor of Mr. Staley. These names don't go well at all with my last name though :lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Aron.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Kieran
Calix
Calcifer
Yuki
Roy
Klaus
Drystan
Artemis
Caleb
Grayson
Douglas

To name a few. I generally prefer guys names to girls names.


----------



## spwoman (May 3, 2013)

It´s not the name that makes the person but maybe Michael, James, Alexander, ... There are many nice names for a boy/man.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Farnsworth


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

heratio, jesus , rumplestilskin , chief , godfrey , axel , homer , logan, boyo , zeus,


----------



## John310 (May 24, 2011)

Junior as a first name, not David Jr or whatever but Junior.....


----------



## StayTrueToYou (Aug 30, 2013)

Frank Bagfoot


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Dexter/Dex
Beel
Andros
Sherlock
House
Giles
Cesare

Few that come to my mind right meow


----------

